# Setting up an SPS Tank



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey All I have a few questions about this new tank.

I have a 125 mixed Reef, softies, Clam, mushrooms, Leathers and I've had a 60 cube in the basement thinking that someday it would my last tank, it's nice.
What started as a way of getting a nuisance fish out of my tank( Gold headed Goby) this fish picks up sand and drops it everywhere it's already killed an Elegance and a Torch, I've had to move everything off the sand.

So I thought I'd set up the 60 cube and get him out of that tank but the more time I spend cleaning up the 60 Cube the more I realise why ive kept this tank. Its beautiful with no scratches, very nice stand, sump, skimmer, I bought a 250 MH set up for it.

Its going to be sweet, I've got some nice Live Rock in my main tank, one really nice shelf piece, I'm going to build a pedestal right in the middle and go SPS, bare bottom.

I'll get some pics up when I set it up.

Anybody running Bare bottom and did you paint the bottom or just left it alone? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks Ray


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Today many people are going bare bottom. I suggest go to Utube, there is a lot of information there from BRS etc....

You might know on TV, I go on demand, then to network and utube.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

My tank is bare bottom, no more dealing with sand. I just leave the bottom alone. You don't need to paint it as eventually you will place a lot of corals on the bottom and cover it


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks for your interest so many times we ask for advice and get nothing so thank you. The reason I was going to paint the bottom was si the light wouldn't shine down through into the sump.
I'm so excited about this tank, I'm going to really try the SPS way, I've often been shy of them because in all my years at this great hobby I've never had a lot of growth in my Corals, my big tank is running great these days, the coraline is growing very well, I've ordered some Phosphate RX in Hope's that it helps more than the GFO that I've been running with out real results.

Theres no reason why I shouldn't be successful with sps, I use rodi, I'm going to be running a 250 watt MH pendant, my rock is very good and has been in my system for years, no sand means I can crank up the Jebao CP40, 

I'm not going to load it up with fish either, I love clown, they're so easy and not aggresive and very affordable and a couple of Hawk fish and that's it and I'm gonna use Hermit Crabs, something I've always stayed away from, I usually use snails.

I think I'm gonna try those bricks in the refugeum area for the bacteria, the proper name escapes me right now but I'm sure you know what I mean. Any other suggestions would be great.
I've got a great skimmer as well the SWC 150 SSS, I am trying to take my time and do it right.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

BB has its benefits but to me a reef tank must have sand. After all, it's part of the reef aquascape that drew me to this hobby. The little goby is doing its job just fine, hasn't killed anything in my tank yet.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Some pictures, the sump is a 20 gl Acrylic 3 chamber sump with a 10 gl Refugium, theres a gate that goes up or down depending on the skimmer level and the SWC 150 SS needs between 7 and 9 inches, I'm not sure what return pump I'm going to use, the Marineland or the Jabeo 4000, an ATO with 5 gl Reservois tank not pictured.

The stand has been primed for a black glossy Acylic paint, the back of the tank and the overflow side will be painted black as well with the same paint, still thinking about painting the bottom of the tank and for flow a Jabeo CP40, I've got a MP10w with battery back up once the sticks start to fill in.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Dont ask me why the pictures are side ways, I'm going to go with a 11/2 drain through a filter sock and mist likely a 1 inch return to locline that'll split in the overflow, trying to scrounge up some plumbing but you know you always need something, a couple of new bulk heads to start with, the light ( not pictured because it's in the mail will be a 250 SE Pfo pendant with Pfo ballast and it'll be in a canopy. I'm starting to get excited woot woot.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I forget how far off the water we hung our MH lamps, I'll be putting a fan in the back of the hood, does it matter which way the Pendant is hung, will the SE bulb do better sideways or length ways. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I saw a video on YouTube last night and a fellow in the states was building a new system and he had a Aqua flow 300 for his media reactor, when not running media it supplies a waterfall effect to the top of the tank for some added flow, I'll probably put on of them on, the dosing will be dine with 2 part B ionic, as well as Magnesium. Water changes just like the big tank 25 percent once a month.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Sorry that was an Aqua Clear 300 but even small could work as well,


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

That Goby will have to be trapped, has anyone had any luck trapping fish? Any DIY traps out there, I dont want to get rid of it as it is a very attractive fish, I just cant have him in my 125, I want to put Corals on the sand bed,


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You can use an AC300 for media but using GFO will not be ideal due to the particle size and shape. SeaChem PhosGuard is better suited for non fluidized situations due to the uniform spherical shape. The great thing is that PG will turn beige when exhausted 

With a square base aquarium it doesn't really matter but I would be prepared to change the orientation if the pendant doesn't give the light cast desired.

As far as hanging height, usually around 8". Make sure you can adjust the height as well to get the PAR and light cast desired.

Personally I would paint the bottom so that no light gets to the sump...one less and a PITA place to clean for unwanted algae 

As for catching the goby, cut the top of a 1L pop bottle and insert the top in an inverted fashion. You will have to cut the cap opening bigger. Glue the 2 pieces together, drill a few 1/4" holes, tie a string to it and bait it with some pellets. From there, its a waiting game like fishing off a dock


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I like the idea of painting the bottom as well, I've got some black Acrylic semi gloss paint, do you think that would be ok, I do plan on having the height of the Pendant adjustable and yes I think I know what you mean about the trap good luck to me, 8 inches off the water should be easy enough. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Painting the tank is no easy feat, I put one coat on, what a mess. I wiped it off so I'm going to do what I always do, buy some black bristle board and tape it to the back and the bottom.

I did paint the stand and after 2 coats it'll have to be done again. I'll get another pic up.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey, hey
I'm going to give the stand a full
2 days to dry before I do the final coat, it's a bit cold in the basement,
I ordered a couple of things from Amazon 2 days ago and my 12 outlet power bar arrived today, that's great shipping, and also been watching youtube for ideas.
Anybody into Melevs Reef, I like it that guy, he seems to have a ton of information, check him out.
What do you think of Phosphate RX?

I've been using 2xPhosbon Reactors running GFO 24/7 for months and months to get my phosphate level down, it's funny, sure I dint have any Algae problems but my Coral growth us not what it should be,
I ordered Phosphate Rx ,I learned all about Rx from Mark from Melevs Reef and I'm going to try it tomorrow.

Stay tuned, love to see pics of barebottom tanks


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Whatever said:


> Hey, hey
> ........
> What do you think of Phosphate RX?
> 
> ...


Phosphate RX (Lanthanum Chloride) works well on phosphates. But be very careful, don't just drop it in the tank. You should use a reactor (like a calcium reactor) and filter the water that's going back to the tank. When LaCl3 binds with the phosphates it becomes a very sticky white powder. If you let it in the tank it will stick to the glass, rock, sand and even to the gills of the fish. The skimmer alone will not take it out efficiently.
I used a 1 micron sediment filter for RODI to filter it. 
Hope it helps.

Joe


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes it does help thank you, I haven't used it yet, what about a 200 micron bag will that be ok? That's all I have or can I buy a 10 micron bag at Big Al's? Thanks, I knew I needed some sort of filter and in the process of waiting I misplaced my bottle of Phos, RX go figure eh Lol


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Back to basics
My Mh arrived in the mail today, A SE 250 watt PFO Pendant and Ballast with a 20 k Ushio bulb.

This is what we used when I started in the hobby akk thise years ago and I am so excited about this one, 75 bucks delivered, I think more peeps will be going back old school, intact I bet lots of Aquarist are still using MH

I'm gonna look for a Calcium Reactor down the road, a lot easier than dosing, taking it easy while I wait for some other things to arrive in the mail.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Whatever said:


> Yes it does help thank you, I haven't used it yet, what about a 200 micron bag will that be ok? That's all I have or can I buy a 10 micron bag at Big Al's? Thanks, I knew I needed some sort of filter and in the process of waiting I misplaced my bottle of Phos, RX go figure eh Lol


I don't think the 200 micron bag will filter out anything from that white stuff at all. 
I was told by an expert here (Thank you wtac) to use 1 micron filter. I was told that the 10 micron is not fine enough.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes I was told that the 10 micron would be good enough, 1 micron? Where am I going to get that? Just when I found the Phos Rx, I guess I'll have to hold off with it until I get the proper filter sock, thanks again.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I used to use 5 micro filters for this purpose and they did filter a lot of white stuff. You need to clean the filter every few days and I found it very inconvenient!

I can't remember where did I buy it but for starter, you can try this:

https://www.clearstream.ca/filter-bags


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Whatever said:


> Yes I was told that the 10 micron would be good enough, 1 micron? Where am I going to get that? Just when I found the Phos Rx, I guess I'll have to hold off with it until I get the proper filter sock, thanks again.


I used one canister (not sure how it is called) like the ones for the RODI unit, with a 1 micron sediment filter (that is usually used in the RODI units) in it.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

That is smart! How often do you need to replace the sediment filter?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Why are you so concerned about PO4 level? What's it at and what are you targeting? Mine is still around 0.067 ppm and I don't use any Phosphate remover. There's no algae in the display tank thanks to my fishes but there are some in the overflow box and refugium.

Look at a tank like this - http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2366953 with PO4 level about 20 times higher than mine...


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

notclear said:


> That is smart! How often do you need to replace the sediment filter?


I take it out and wash it with garden hose ones a week. After 4-5 weeks I replace it to be on the safe side.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

My phosphate level is a .66, I have been running GFO for a year in two phos rx and change out the media every 6 weeks and it doesn't go down, I dont have any algae issues BUT my Coral growth is not very good. Hense the Phosphate RX I hope it works, 

I ordered 2x 10 micron socks and they are on their way.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Slowly getting it done, the light arrived safe and sound, all the painting is done, i was hesitant painting the wood black but it looks pretty good.

I will take some pictures today so you can see, i am not rushing this, i do enjoy this part of our hobby, building the system and trying to plan everything out. Happy Friday every one.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

A few pics, i took a few pics today to show my progress which isnt much but here they are,


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Ive just about finished the set up, all except the plumbing and ive decided not to set it up, i am going ti sell it, what do you think would be a fair price?

Its a 60 Cube 24x24x24 Rimless 3/8 glass with no scratches, none that i can see anyway, drilled with two holes in the bottom, i am thinking 3/4 return with 1 inch drain, durso style, comes with stand and Canopy, 23 gl Acylic sump, 3 compartments, SWC ss skimmer, Jebao 4000 dc return pump, Jebao CP 40 power head, phosbon 150 rx, ATO w/ 5 gl reservoir tank with pump, 250 watt SE MH Pendant can be lowered 3 inches on a lowering system, 4 inch fan built into hood, blk black ground, see pictures. It will also come with a Good Heater and its all painted ready to go as soon as the plumbing is done, ive got 1000 in it, i am not going to make any money on it, i will ask 1000 for it, what do you think?


----------

